# Poll: When Series 3 is available, I will...



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

Personally, if I've found a job by the time it comes out, I'm getting a whole setup immediately: cable, monitor, S3. Yeah!

-T


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Poll?

I already have an HD TV, as I imagine most people looking in this forum section do.

I will compare the actual offerings at that time and think about it.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Is it just me, or is there no poll here?

In any case, I'll buy 2 and dump DirecTV. Hopefully FIOS TV will be available, but I'll go to evil Comcast if I have to.

I'll need to buy a couple SA Tivos as well for my secondary TV's.

I can't wait!


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> Is it just me, or is there no poll here?


Wow, you folks are quick! I was still writing it. It's there now.

-T


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

I previously posted my analysis of why cable doesn't work for us: DTV has more of the programming we want to watch (and cable costs way more).

If the new DTV HD-DVR doesn't reliably perform the basic DVR functions (i.e., record what I tell it to), or doesn't have a 30 sec skip (essential for watching football!) my "vote" may change...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284781


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

For HD content, cable is cheaper and has more content (for most areas).

DirecTV is really losing focus and screwing up big time, especially for HD/high-end customers.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

You're missing an option: will seriously consider switching from DirecTV to cable.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> For HD content, cable is cheaper and has more content (for most areas).
> 
> DirecTV is really losing focus and screwing up big time, especially for HD/high-end customers.


In our case, Comcast might have a few more HD channels, but it doesn't carry ESPN2 HD, so it has less _pertinent_ content (for us). And, I'm still PO'd about how they handled the packaging of SPEED when they finally offered it a few years back ($20+/mo more just to get 1 channel we'd watch!).

Different priorities, I guess: pertinent content, reliable DVR w/ 30 sec skip, then HD feed of the pertinent content. Having a bunch of HD channels we'll rarely watch isn't a priority (we just don't watch that much TV).

DirecTV still has the best "focus" for us...


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

miss_my_utv said:


> I previously posted my analysis of why cable doesn't work for us: DTV has more of the programming we want to watch (and cable costs way more).
> 
> If the new DTV HD-DVR doesn't reliably perform the basic DVR functions (i.e., record what I tell it to), or doesn't have a 30 sec skip (essential for watching football!) my "vote" may change...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284781


where do you get this from?? with being able to bundle my cable is about $45 cheaper a month than D* and I get way more HD

also what more programing does D* have that cable doesnt???


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

aztivo said:


> where do you get this from?? with being able to bundle my cable is about $45 cheaper a month than D* and I get way more HD
> 
> also what more programing does D* have that cable doesnt???


Cost details should be in the linked post - info came from Comcast web site (& call to them last fall).

Programming info should also be in the post. Think ESPN2 HD, and then out-of-area regional sports (non-HD).

Oh yeah - what you "save" is just under what we spend!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Where is the choice for "I'm all over the new Series 3 like a fly on p--p."?


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 23, 2002)

Keep Directv - solely for Sunday Ticket


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

None of the above:

I will evaluate based on price, features, and competitive offerings.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

bdlucas said:


> You're missing an option: will seriously consider switching from DirecTV to cable.


Not at all. That's what I'm going to do, for instance. The poll is multiple choice: check both "I have DirecTV, which I'll cancel" and "Get HD programming via cable and/or antenna."

-T


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

dt_dc said:


> None of the above:
> 
> I will evaluate based on price, features, and competitive offerings.


I agree in principle. I'm worried that everyone else's DVR offerings are getting dumbed down over time. I like TiVo's powerful feature set and user-exandability, and won't settle for less. If that costs more, it's worth it.

-T


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Televisionary said:


> Not at all. That's what I'm going to do, for instance. The poll is multiple choice: check both "I have DirecTV, which I'll cancel" and "Get HD programming via cable and/or antenna."
> 
> -T


  I was saying I don't at this point know what I will do, but I will _consider_ switching when I have enough information to make a decision...


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Televisionary said:


> I'm worried that everyone else's DVR offerings are getting dumbed down over time. I like TiVo's powerful feature set and user-exandability, and won't settle for less. If that costs more, it's worth it.


In some ways yes ... in some ways no.

There are certain features and user-expandability options that I currently have with competitive products that I won't have with the S3 (as announced).

Then again, there are certain features with the S3 that (probably) won't be available with competitive products.

Always give and take ...


----------



## Kaley (Feb 17, 2006)

Can not wait till the S3 is out!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Watch as others purchase and use the unit, to find all the bugs and problems with a new technology tool... (and for those of you that have known me over the years... that is going to be VERY hard to do)

And see all the posts on how really support "cable-card" is by all the local cable-co's are.... 

And start to see the flood of... "What do you mean I can't do VOD and OnDemand, I could do that with my old box"

And see all the clammering about how the box isn't upgradable, because the decided this time around to lock it down tighter...

See all the complaining/praising on the price of the base unit and the service fee...

And see all the posts comparing to the other products out there...

Waiting for the first post... Can I transfer my S2 Lifetime to my T3 Lifetime for some credit or something...

"My Cable Co is horrible, I have to switch back..."

Bottom Line.....

As much as I love and enjoy the TiVos I had... For me... the writing is on the wall, TiVo in my home... won't be much longer... 

Not because of the product... just because there is no chance I am going to Comcast for my TV service... I would rather put at 16ft dish up in my backyard.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> As much as I love and enjoy the TiVos I had... For me... the writing is on the wall, TiVo in my home... won't be much longer...
> 
> Not because of the product... just because there is no chance I am going to Comcast for my TV service... I would rather put at 16ft dish up in my backyard.


As much as I hate Comcast, I love TiVo + HD more...and with Comcast Sports Net in HD unavailable to me with D*...I think I'll be biting the bullet.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

With FIOS TV around the corner, it doesn't have to be the cable company for too long.

But Tivo matter more than DirecTV, especially with how DirecTV is screwing us consumers, and their higher-end customers.

With a 6.2+ HD Tivo (Series 3), I can dump two of my 7 Tivo's (I have 2 HD Tivo's, each with a sister SD 6.2 Tivo so I can MRV from there). The Series 3 will do it all.

That means from 7 down to 5 total - 2 HD Series 3's, and 3 SA Series 2's. The Series 2's will all be on SD TV's, and they're secondary, so all I really need is some core programming, MRV, and HMO.

Perfect set up, and cheaper than DirecTV, even with Comcast. I just hope the Series 3 and FIOS TV avalability happen at the same time...


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll be buying one when they're available and evaluating it along side my existing HD TiVo. Then I'll see which sucks less, Comcast or D*. As much as the propect of Comcast is unapetising, D* is going in the worng direction.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> With FIOS TV around the corner, it doesn't have to be the cable company for too long.
> 
> But Tivo matter more than DirecTV, *especially with how DirecTV is screwing us* consumers, and their higher-end customers.
> 
> ...


OK, with comments like (paraphrased) "I've got 7 Tivos" and understatements like "but the Series 2s are secondary", I just gotta bite...

Just curious, since so much of your time is obviously spent moaning  (or groaning?  ) in response to the "special treatment" DTV seems to be bestowing upon you, what percentage of the programs you record do you actually find time to watch?

Especially since Tivo has, in its infinite wisdom, decided not to include a 300X FF (which would have come in incredibly useful trying to get through figure skating to something interesting in the Olympics coverage!!)...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I started a 2 year contract with DTV 6 months ago when I got my HD TiVo. I think I'm going to see what DTV's new MPEG-4 DVR is like. If I hate it, I'll switch over to Comcast and get some type of TiVo.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Televisionary said:


> Personally, if I've found a job by the time it comes out, I'm getting a whole setup immediately: cable, monitor, S3. Yeah!
> 
> -T


Ummm, same here. I have this list of stuff I want to buy if I ever find a job, and it's getting longer, and longer, and longer...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dt_dc said:


> I will evaluate based on price, features, and competitive offerings.


Well, sure. But to the extent possible, I've already done that. Looking at the options that should be available to me in a few months, FiOS TV + Tivo Series 3 will be a better deal than DirecTV.

So you can guess how I voted.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

wmcbrine said:


> Well, sure. But to the extent possible, I've already done that. Looking at the options that should be available to me in a few months, FiOS TV + Tivo Series 3 will be a better deal than DirecTV.
> 
> So you can guess how I voted.


But will the new TiVo and FiOS work with each other? From what I've heard, it won't.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

Andrew_S said:


> Ummm, same here. I have this list of stuff I want to buy if I ever find a job, and it's getting longer, and longer, and longer...


You have my sympathies, really. Here in the northeast things seem to be recovering a bit for high-tech (I'm a software engineer, since 1980). Aside from a stint in retail tech support, it's been just over three years for me. Good luck to you.

-T


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I already switched from DTV to Comcast, and my answer to the poll would be:
"Already switched, but I'll still weigh the cost/benefit over the current HD DVR I have (Motorola 6412 Phase III)"

If it's $1k, I'll let things settle down a bit on the price...


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Todd said:


> But will the new TiVo and FiOS work with each other? From what I've heard, it won't.


Technically, the technology is completely compatible. For linear channels, FiOS TV and cable TV look the exact same to customer premesis equipment. 50-870MHz RF with QAM256 MPEG2 digital channels and NTSC VSB-AM analog channels ... exact same as cable plants and the CableCard host standard ...

The only thing Verizon needs to do is offer a CableCard ... which they have told they FCC that they have developed:
http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6518171130

Two-way services like VOD work very differently between cable and Verizon. But for one-way functionality ... should be completely compatible.

Also, the IPTV providers like ATT/SBC Project Lightspeed don't work the same way. So, some of the new telco services might not work with Tivo. But Verizon FiOS _should_ (as long as Verizon delivers the CableCard they've promised).


----------



## philster20032003 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have to stay with DTV as thats the only way I can get MLB games broadcast. Without that I can't see my baseball teams games sorry to say. And listening to them on XM is OK but not the same as TV ha


----------



## bocktar (Sep 24, 2001)

I really wish the Series 3 was here today so this HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs forum could start focusing on the future of TiVo rather than the past.

Too much negative energy in here right now.


----------



## bladewalker (Aug 3, 2004)

I think with bundling Phone/Internet/TV, switching to cable could save me $50/mo. vs. DirecTV. However, the decision to switch will be based on how much the Series 3 costs, what the monthly TiVo service fee is, and then what the monthly cable card fee is from the cable company. If that all eats into the $50/mo. too much, I may stay.


----------

